# Bitch Slap: U.S., & EU powers kick Putin out of G8!



## kidrocks (Mar 24, 2014)

PARTY! PARTY! YES. 

I... want to Rock and Roll all night and party everyday! The song by Queen is very apropos right now. Obama couldn't of hit Putin any harder than if he hit him with a drone right between the eyes. Putin loves the limelight and now he has been reduced to rubble! 









U.S., other powers kick Russia out of G8 - CNN.com



> The Hague, Netherlands (CNN) -- President Barack Obama and other world leaders have decided to end Russia's role in the group of leading industrialized nations, the White House said Monday...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 24, 2014)

kidrocks said:


> PARTY! PARTY! YES.
> 
> I... want to Rock and Roll all night and party everyday! *The song by Queen* is very apropos right now. Obama couldn't of hit Putin any harder than if he hit him with a drone right between the eyes. Putin loves the limelight and now he has been reduced to rubble!
> 
> ...



Oh dear God...


----------



## TommyBoy (Mar 24, 2014)

That's what putin gets!!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 24, 2014)

Um. No they didn't. Obama said he was leaving the door open in case Putin decides to put a whoa on what he is planning.. At least, that is what I read this morning. Sorry, no link. It was on AOL news.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 24, 2014)

Yup, looks like the bitch was slapped.

U.S., other powers kick Russia out of G8 - CNN.com

Really? Too funny. It was G7, then they added Russia so now it's G8 - but Russia tries making this "no big deal."

Nice spin. Truly.



> "G8 is an informal organization that does not give out any membership cards and, by its definition, cannot remove anyone," he said during a news conference. " All the economic and financial questions are decided in G20, and G8 has the purpose of existence as the forum of dialogue between the leading Western countries and Russia."
> 
> Lavrov added that Russia was "not attached to this format and we don't see a great misfortune if it will not gather. Maybe, for a year or two, it will be an experiment for us to see how we live without it."
> 
> In a nod to political and economic reforms, the United States, Britain, Canada, France, Germany, Japan, and Italy added Russia to their group in 1998 -- transforming it from the G7 to the G8.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 24, 2014)

yep. Merkel even said "G-8? there is no G-8"  Obama, G7 Leaders Confer On How To Pressure Russia Over Crimea


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 24, 2014)

Further;



> The G8 summit will not take place in Russia this year, UK Prime Minister David Cameron has said. Speaking in the Netherlands, Mr Cameron said it was "absolutely clear" the planned June meeting of world leaders in the Russian resort of Sochi would not happen due to events in Ukraine. The EU and US have imposed sanctions on Russian officials after its annexation of Crimea from Ukraine.



BBC News - G8 summit 'won't be held in Russia'


----------



## driveby (Mar 24, 2014)

What's next, a Swedish massage?.........


----------



## hjmick (Mar 24, 2014)

I guessing Putin doesn't give a shit.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm waiting for Obama to push Putin onto a comfy chair and poke him with soft cushions.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 24, 2014)

I heard the same reports, about the G7 canceling the meeting in Russia, and proceeding now with a G7 meeting in June, in Brussels, instead.

My problem is, I don't know what this means, in punitive terms, to Putin... to Russia... etc.

Does anybody have the 50-words-or-less macro-level (5000-foot-view) summary for that (what does this mean for Russia, economically, etc.)?


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 24, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> I heard the same reports, about the G7 canceling the meeting in Russia, and proceeding now with a G7 meeting in June, in Brussels, instead.
> 
> My problem is, I don't know what this means, in punitive terms, to Putin... to Russia... etc.
> 
> Does anybody have the 50-words-or-less macro-level (5000-foot-view) summary for that (what does this mean for Russia, economically, etc.)?



Just another brick in the wall.


----------



## Jughead (Mar 24, 2014)

> This year's G8 summit won't be in Sochi, Russia as planned. And it won't include Russia at all, after the seven other world leaders in the group of industrialized nations decided to give Russia the boot. The seven leaders met at the behest of President Obama, and instead of Sochi, the now G7's summer meeting will happen in Brussels.
> 
> In a statement, the G7 explained their reasoning. Surprise! It has to do with Russia's annexation of Crimea:
> 
> ...



After Kicking Out Russia, the G8 Is Now The G7 - The Wire

Looks like the boot given to Russia was unanimous. The U.S., U.K., Canada, France, Germany, Italy, and Japan all voted to oust Russia from the G8. Just wondering how much more sanctions, if any, will get Russia to reconsider it's annexation of Crimea.


----------



## Steinlight (Mar 24, 2014)

The Gay 7?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 24, 2014)

Not to burst your bubble, puting doesn't give a shit since he didn't want to go and hang with "The losers club."

This will have no impact on him or russia

per an NPR news report heard on the radio


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 24, 2014)

Lol two thumbs thinks Russia's better than the G7 countries


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 24, 2014)

Heads up. It was only a suspension and from what I'm reading now at the Voice of Russia all of this that they are throwing at Putin and Russia is not making a dent.

There was just no way he was going to hand over that naval base to the EU and NATO.

 I don't know what our leaders have been smoking thinking that he'd give up the port that has his Black Sea Fleet without a fuss. Fools they are. Big time fools. 

They can dream on all they want. But they aren't getting that naval base from Russia.


----------



## Steinlight (Mar 24, 2014)

Well they are certainly better than Italy, Japan, France, Canada, and the UK, at least. All those countries have is olive oil, anime, smelly cheese, whiny prissy bitches, bad teeth, and declining birth rates.


----------



## skye (Mar 24, 2014)

Russia,  really doesn't  care that much. Earlier Monday, at a news conference, Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov said: G8 is an informal organization that does not give out any membership cards and, by its definition, cannot remove anyone All the economic and financial questions are decided in G20, and G8 has the purpose of existence as the forum of dialogue between the leading Western countries and Russia.


So there.


----------



## Connery (Mar 24, 2014)

This is all about isolating Russia. Each step is a significant move on the world stage. All parties to these events will suffer because of Russia's acts. Looks like a major league chess game using countries and economic sanctions as chess pieces.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 24, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> Heads up. It was only a suspension and from what I'm reading now at the Voice of Russia all of this that they are throwing at Putin and Russia is not making a dent.
> 
> There was just no way he was going to hand over that naval base to the EU and NATO.
> 
> ...



Provide a single source a single link to any attempt by the New Ukrainian Government to seize, throw out or otherwise change the naval base treaty they had with Russia. And no I will not read one from Russia.


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 24, 2014)

skye said:


> Russia,  really doesn't  care that much. Earlier Monday, at a news conference, Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov said: G8 is an informal organization that does not give out any membership cards and, by its definition, cannot remove anyone All the economic and financial questions are decided in G20, and G8 has the purpose of existence as the forum of dialogue between the leading Western countries and Russia.
> 
> 
> So there.



Now this is embarrassing. They couldn't even suspend Russia. After all the huffing and puffing and blow your house down bs they've been throwing around. Including my Prime Minister. 

* 
G7 countries suspend their own membership in G8 - final statement

Since such a procedure does not exist, they had to announce the "suspension of their own participation" in the G8 in order to freeze this format. 

This was announced in a statement issued after the informal meeting of the G7 in The Hague on Monday evening.
*

G7 countries suspend their own membership in G8 - final statement - News - World - The Voice of Russia: News, Breaking news, Politics, Economics, Business, Russia, International current events, Expert opinion, podcasts, Video


----------



## Grandma (Mar 24, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> I heard the same reports, about the G7 canceling the meeting in Russia, and proceeding now with a G7 meeting in June, in Brussels, instead.
> 
> My problem is, I don't know what this means, in punitive terms, to Putin... to Russia... etc.
> 
> Does anybody have the 50-words-or-less macro-level (5000-foot-view) summary for that (what does this mean for Russia, economically, etc.)?



Russia is no longer allowed in the clubhouse and the other 7 changed the secret handshake.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 24, 2014)

How's this for a strawman argument:

Alaska decides it wants to be it's own country and separate from the USA. Russia decides it wants it back even though they sold it to us. So Russia comes in and takes over. Think the USA would allow that? Nope.
The Ukraine was dividing up and had protests, etc. Russia has its fleet in the crimea. Think they will willingly let the Ukraine keep the Crimea?? Nope.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 24, 2014)

boedicca said:


> I'm waiting for Obama to push Putin onto a comfy chair and poke him with soft cushions.



What did you expect? The Spanish Inquisition?


----------



## Mertex (Mar 24, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> Heads up. It was only a suspension and from what I'm reading now at the Voice of Russia all of this that they are throwing at Putin and Russia is not making a dent.
> 
> There was just no way he was going to hand over that naval base to the EU and NATO.
> 
> ...




So what is your suggestion?  That we attack Russia?  Most on the right are great about suggesting war with everyone.....as long as they don't have to send their kids to do the waring.....


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 24, 2014)

Now the shit will hit the fan if the IMF drops Russia...


----------



## Mertex (Mar 24, 2014)

I guess Russia is not the most powerful nation in the world.....which makes Putin not the most powerful man either......


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 24, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Heads up. It was only a suspension and from what I'm reading now at the Voice of Russia all of this that they are throwing at Putin and Russia is not making a dent.
> ...



Yeah, when a small dog gets dominated by a big dog, the little dog wins every time.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Heads up. It was only a suspension and from what I'm reading now at the Voice of Russia all of this that they are throwing at Putin and Russia is not making a dent.
> ...



Fuck it!  Let's do it.  If Obama just loses his shit and launches all our missiles the right won't have any choice but to be happy!

And since us on the left have our government funded Jet Ski's and free condoms we can't complain either!


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Heads up. It was only a suspension and from what I'm reading now at the Voice of Russia all of this that they are throwing at Putin and Russia is not making a dent.
> ...



Hell no. I've been pissed off from the beginning that instead of our leaders, Harper, Baird from my conservative government, Obama and Kerry, and Cameron conservative in Britain, started chest thumping and threatening Russia right from the get go instead of working quietly behind the scenes diplomatically.

Now we're in the middle of this huge mess. I think this dogs breakfast could have been avoided and should have been avoided at all costs. 

And I've been bipartisan in my slagging. I've been spitting bullets that we are dragged into this over the freaking EU.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 25, 2014)

So, when does NATO begin to forward-deploy major assets and inventories and formations into Poland?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 25, 2014)

kidrocks said:


> PARTY! PARTY! YES.
> 
> I... want to Rock and Roll all night and party everyday! The song by Queen is very apropos right now. Obama couldn't of hit Putin any harder than if he hit him with a drone right between the eyes. Putin loves the limelight and now he has been reduced to rubble!
> 
> ...



You're one of those low information types who can't really get much right, ain't ya?

Sorry, but "rock and roll all night, and party every day" was actually done by another group, and it wasn't Queen.

It was KISS............................

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAt7YbX0T9k]KISS - Rock 'n Roll all Night (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]

But.................I'll give you a chance to redeem yourself.................is there a Queen song that can illustrate the point you're trying to make?


----------



## Sallow (Mar 25, 2014)

boedicca said:


> I'm waiting for Obama to push Putin onto a comfy chair and poke him with soft cushions.



This gives me pause to think that conservatives understand nothing but brute force.

This is really going to cripple the Russian economy, which is on the ropes to begin with. They've become a one trick pony. And if there is no one buying their oil and they are denied access to the big money markets..it could be just as bad as an invasion.

Without the earth shattering Kaboom.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 25, 2014)

So, the right wing's little darling has been ostracized from the group of industrialized nations. Obama is the one with influence, not Putin.  



> This year's G8 summit won't be in Sochi, Russia as planned. And it won't include Russia at all, after the seven other world leaders in the group of industrialized nations decided to give Russia the boot. The seven leaders met at the behest of President Obama, and instead of Sochi, the now G7's summer meeting will happen in Brussels.
> 
> In a statement, the G7 explained their reasoning. Surprise! It has to do with Russia's annexation of Crimea:
> 
> ...


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 25, 2014)

kidrocks said:


> PARTY! PARTY! YES.
> 
> I... want to Rock and Roll all night and party everyday! The song by Queen is very apropos right now. Obama couldn't of hit Putin any harder than if he hit him with a drone right between the eyes. Putin loves the limelight and now he has been reduced to rubble!
> 
> ...



Pretty sure that song's by KISS actually.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 25, 2014)

..It is. Looked it up.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Env5iMrBjws]KISS - Rock n Roll all night! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bedowin62 (Mar 25, 2014)

why are obama-bots such silly retardz?

 do you lemmings think Putin didnt consider this? obviously he thinks it's worth it. and what has obama's carrot and stick done to stop Iran's march toward nuclear weapons?


----------



## Sallow (Mar 25, 2014)

bedowin62 said:


> why are obama-bots such silly retardz?
> 
> do you lemmings think Putin didnt consider this? obviously he thinks it's worth it. and what has obama's carrot and stick done to stop Iran's march toward nuclear weapons?



Sure he considered it.

And he probably considered that the West was so hungry for his oil, they wouldn't go this far.

And he considered wrong.

Putin also has behaved erratically in public.

He may not be playing with a full deck.


----------



## bedowin62 (Mar 25, 2014)

Sallow said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > why are obama-bots such silly retardz?
> ...



yes i'm sure he's ready to withdraw all troops and give back Crimea as soon as his meds kick in


----------



## FlemishMaster (Mar 25, 2014)

Sallow said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > why are obama-bots such silly retardz?
> ...



How "far" have US and EU-"sanctions" gone? They are purely symbolic so far and President Obama all but acknowledged that Crimea is gone and that as long as Putin leaves it at that he'll take no further steps. In any event, the Ukraine can simply not survive without good relations with Russia.

If anybody is "not playing with a full deck" it's the Western so-called "leaders".


----------



## editec (Mar 25, 2014)

kidrocks said:


> PARTY! PARTY! YES.
> 
> I... want to Rock and Roll all night and party everyday! The song by Queen is very apropos right now. Obama couldn't of hit Putin any harder than if he hit him with a drone right between the eyes. Putin loves the limelight and now he has been reduced to rubble!
> 
> ...




Not much to be overjoyed about in my opinion



> " *All the economic and financial questions are decided in G20,* and G8 has the purpose of existence as the forum of dialogue between the leading Western countries and Russia."


----------



## Camp (Mar 25, 2014)

Sallow said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > why are obama-bots such silly retardz?
> ...



He is like the dog that chases the car and the car stops. Putin got his warm water base, but he has to pass throught NATO territory to get his ships out to sea. The US has access to a bigger and better port only a short distance away, in a place called Odessa. Duh NATO can put an overwhelming force in the Black Sea anytime they want.
Crimea is having black outs. You know, no electric. Putin perhaps didn't think about all the electric for Crimea coming from Ukraine. Russians are claiming they will use "Mobile" sources of electric. How many generators will it take? 
Water. Crimea is dependent of water from Crimea. The Black Sea is salt water. Without fresh water from Ukraine, the Crimeans will be waiting in lines with buckets to get rations of water. Hey it's Russia. They should probably get used to waiting in lines for rations.


----------



## bedowin62 (Mar 25, 2014)

Camp said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...



because in an are of 10,000 square miles they dont know what resevoirs are


idiots and hypocrites


----------



## FlemishMaster (Mar 25, 2014)

Camp said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...



And Ukraine is totally dependent on Russia.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 25, 2014)

Well Republicans

Will the Party of Putin complain that Obama is being mean to your poster boy?


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 25, 2014)

Camp said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...


But... but... but... they'll be part of the Greater East Asia Co-Prosperity Sphere !!!







Whoops... wrong war... my bad...

Isn't Russia touting some kind of alternative to the EU, in Asia - something that it wanted Ukraine to join before this flap started, rather than joining the EU?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 25, 2014)

Connery said:


> This is all about isolating Russia. Each step is a significant move on the world stage. All parties to these events will suffer because of Russia's acts. Looks like a major league chess game using countries and economic sanctions as chess pieces.



It is a form of economic warfare that can be more effective than military warfare

Russia is no longer a communist state that can make their own economic rules. They must trade with the rest of the world to survive.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 25, 2014)

Alas, the West got bitch-slapped, or trumped if you prefer something a little less vulgar. It's pretty much what one would expect when a pajama boy faces a black belt.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 25, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Well Republicans
> 
> Will the _Party of Putin_ complain that Obama is being mean to your poster boy?


Oh, horseshit !!!

You confuse the Conservatives applauding the anti-Gay stance of someone like Putin, or the Conservatives making fun of Obama because Putin has stolen a march on him so many times already, with being on Putin's side.

When the shit hits the fan, every swinging dick who votes Republican will stand alongside the rest of his countrymen, in American solidarity and loyalty.

Generally speaking, it's the 'traditionalists' (Conservative, and otherwise) who volunteer to pick up a rifle and stand a post, before the Liberals and Progressives are drawn in (_mostly via conscription, because fewer lib-progs volunteer than do traditionalists_).

Party of Putin, my ass.

That was a shitty thing to say.

Totally untrue, totally unfair, and at-risk of sounding pretty goddamned un-American (_ala what you accuse your opponents of doing_).


----------



## Sallow (Mar 25, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Just why do you think Ms. Obama made a trip to China.

A vacation?

Really?


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Mar 25, 2014)

We have a lot of empty tool sheds here at USMB.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 25, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Well Republicans
> ...



Naw.

The GOP proved it's druthers with Benghazi.

Romney turned an ongoing attack on a US outpost into a Presidential talking point. And went so far as the blame the President for the deaths. A meme that continued with Issa.

That's never been done before and SHOULD have cost Romney his candidacy.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 25, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Alas, the West got bitch-slapped, or trumped if you prefer something a little less vulgar. It's pretty much what* one would expect when a pajama boy faces a black belt*.



^GOP Putin Supporter.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 25, 2014)

Sallow said:


> "...Just why do you think Ms. Obama made a trip to China. A vacation? Really?


I really don't know. The press has been telling folks that it's all about cultural-exchange and education and general relationship-strengthening. Is there a discernible economic collaboration element to her otherwise seemingly lightweight mission? If true, this is the first I've heard of it. Then again, I haven't been paying very close attention to her jet-setting.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Mar 25, 2014)

kidrocks said:


> PARTY! PARTY! YES.
> 
> I... want to Rock and Roll all night and party everyday! The song by Queen is very apropos right now. Obama couldn't of hit Putin any harder than if he hit him with a drone right between the eyes. Putin loves the limelight and now he has been reduced to rubble!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 25, 2014)

Rubbish.

That's the longest stretch and worst segue I've seen in a mighty long time, when justifying the throwing of monkey-poo at Party A or B.

Stereotypically speaking, Republicans are at LEAST as loyal to the country as are Democrats.

At LEAST.

Both sides can cite 'juicy rationalizations' to support their brickbats at the other.

But, when it gets right down to where the bear shits in the woods, Republicans are every bit as loyal to the Republic and its ideals as are Democrats.

Regardless of what the pissant Lib-Prog talk show circuit and Maher would have us believe (a medium that is becoming every bit as vile and partisan as its older counterpart).

Sorry... no sale.



Sallow said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## Sallow (Mar 25, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > "...Just why do you think Ms. Obama made a trip to China. A vacation? Really?
> ...



She met with the Chinese President for Pete's sake.


Michelle Obama meets Chinese president Xi Jinping on Beijing visit | World news | theguardian.com


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 25, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Did they talk about Economics and Trade to any serious extent, or (in our context here) an Asian variation on an EU-look-alike, or did Michelle and her mission lay the groundwork for a follow-up visit by such specialists?

If so, this is the first I've heard of it, but I'm certainly open to new information.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Mar 25, 2014)

> But, when it gets right down to where the bear shits in the woods, Republicans are every bit as loyal to the Republic and its ideals as are Democrats.



They love it so much they are doing everything they possibly can to completely destroy it.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 25, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Lol two thumbs thinks Russia's better than the G7 countries



sure, when you have nothing, make shit up.

I"m quoting npr, who was quoting putin

He called the g8 "The losers club"  a collection of countries that are in debt, that get to together and plan how to go further in debt.
One of the reasons he stepped down was he considered meetings like this, a waste of time.

Who would you rather meet with;
counties that are failing
or
countries that are dominating?


----------



## Camp (Mar 25, 2014)

The Putin-China question will be answered in May. That is when Putin will visit China and discuss a deal regarding gas and oil. China is already talking about lower prices. Much lower prices. They will put the squeeze on Putin for cheap energy. The west will manipulate prices so that if China agrees to buy from Russia, other sources will lower prices also. That will make alternate sources of energy for Europe more feasible. Included in the mix will be US exported LNG. Coal becomes a temporary backup option, but temporary could mean 20 or 30 years in some cases.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 25, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting for Obama to push Putin onto a comfy chair and poke him with soft cushions.
> ...



No one expects the Spanish Inquisition.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Heads up. It was only a suspension and from what I'm reading now at the Voice of Russia all of this that they are throwing at Putin and Russia is not making a dent.
> ...



WW1 (D)
WW2 (D)
Korea (D)
Viet Nam (D)
BAy of Pigs (D)
Cuban Missile (D)
Iran Hostage failed rescue (D)


yea, when you lie like that, make sure the people you are lying about don't know shit about history, mmkay?

Somalia (R)
Shield - Storm (R)


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 25, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> So, when does NATO begin to forward-deploy major assets and inventories and formations into Poland?



After the US says it will.

I wonder when the UN is going to enforce the laws and treaties.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 25, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Our weaponry includes such diverse elements as Kvetching-and-Bitching, Ineffectual Economic Sanctions, Faux Sabre-Rattling, and an almost fanatical devotion to the Messiah...


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 25, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > So, when does NATO begin to forward-deploy major assets and inventories and formations into Poland?
> ...


With Russia sitting on the UNSC?

"_Next year, in Jerusalem_"...


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 25, 2014)

Sallow said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting for Obama to push Putin onto a comfy chair and poke him with soft cushions.
> ...



you think people won't buy their oil?


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Mar 25, 2014)

No, he doesn't think is the problem.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 25, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Lol two thumbs thinks Russia's better than the G7 countries
> ...



Russia's got an economy most of the GOP envy. Same with the government.

It's got a powerful leader with no checks and balances as well as a small number of very rich people and a large number of very poor people. It's a borderline third world nation with nukes.

As for Putin's comments?

The Fox and the Grapes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Old as the hills.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 25, 2014)

kidrocks said:


> PARTY! PARTY! YES.
> 
> *I... want to Rock and Roll all night and party everyday! The song by Queen *is very apropos right now. Obama couldn't of hit Putin any harder than if he hit him with a drone right between the eyes. Putin loves the limelight and now he has been reduced to rubble!



I think the kid needs to study his Rock a little better. Your Queen song is really a KISS song.
"Rock and Roll All Nite" is a song by Kiss, originally released on their 1975 album Dressed to Kill.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 25, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Which people?

Are these people with money?


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Mar 25, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Just yesterday you said they want a theocracy. Now they want a dictator with a psuedo-command economy. Clearly you can not be taken seriously on any level.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 25, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Alas, the West got bitch-slapped, or trumped if you prefer something a little less vulgar. It's pretty much what* one would expect when a pajama boy faces a black belt*.
> ...


Why the hell would the tacit recognition that Putin is a far stronger leader than Obama mean I support Putin? It's like me saying the Braves are a stronger team than my Phillies means I want the Braves to win.

Get your head out of Obama's ass for a breather ffs! The fresh air might help.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 25, 2014)

So as Russia gets smacked, they stick out their tongue and say...That didn't hurt

Russia is going to find out what being a capitalist society means. You don't get to make your own rules and you don't get to do whatever you want. The world operates on trade. Isolate yourself and you fall behind the rest of the world

Russia has lost their Communist block. They have just driven the Ukraine into the arms of the west. They have no real economic or military allies. 

They can pretend it does not matter, but it will impact their ability to emerge as a major economic player. Putin may not care....but those with the money in Russia do


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 25, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> So as Russia gets smacked, they stick out their tongue and say...That didn't hurt
> 
> Russia is going to find out what being a capitalist society means. You don't get to make your own rules and you don't get to do whatever you want. The world operates on trade. Isolate yourself and you fall behind the rest of the world
> 
> ...


You may be on to something there...

I'm not convinced, but time will tell...


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Mar 25, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> So as Russia gets smacked, they stick out their tongue and say...That didn't hurt
> 
> Russia is going to find out what being a capitalist society means. You don't get to make your own rules and you don't get to do whatever you want. The world operates on trade. Isolate yourself and you fall behind the rest of the world
> 
> ...



Are you living under a rock, or is it simply fantasyland?

Ever heard of BRICS?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 25, 2014)

TakeAStepBack said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So as Russia gets smacked, they stick out their tongue and say...That didn't hurt
> ...



BRICS?

As in Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa?

It is much easier for those five nations to form an acronym than it is to form an economic alliance


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Mar 25, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



They already have an economic alliance, dullard. And there is also military alliances among some of these nations too. 

The reality is that you "liberal" lack any semblance of reality when you discuss these matters. It's like listening to children talk about geo-politics.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 25, 2014)

TakeAStepBack said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



Time will tell...

My money says ....No fucking way


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Mar 25, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Time will tell? You heard a soundbite on the TV that Russia is being isolated and repeat it, that they have no alliances and you repeat it, then you come back and say "time will tell."


NFS time will tell! WTF is the point of pontificating nonsense if that's the last trick in your hat?


----------



## westwall (Mar 25, 2014)

kidrocks said:


> PARTY! PARTY! YES.
> 
> I... want to Rock and Roll all night and party everyday! The song by Queen is very apropos right now. Obama couldn't of hit Putin any harder than if he hit him with a drone right between the eyes. Putin loves the limelight and now he has been reduced to rubble!
> 
> ...







Big whoop.  Russia is now our ride into space thanks to Obama.  Putin can pull the plug on our space program if he chooses to.  We've got nothin'.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 25, 2014)

TakeAStepBack said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



A political and economic alliance between Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa?

Yea....I'l stick with "Time will tell"

My money still says...No fucking way


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Mar 25, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



There is already an alliance, Dullard. Why do you insist on making me repeat myself.

BRICS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Mar 25, 2014)

Putin?s BRICS allies reject sanctions, condemn West's ?hostile language? - The Globe and Mail

Putin&#8217;s BRICS allies reject sanctions, condemn West's &#8216;hostile language&#8217;

Russian President Vladimir Putin might be facing Western sanctions and potential suspension from the G8 over his actions in Ukraine, but his allies in the BRICS group are refusing to abandon him.

The five-member bloc of nations &#8211; including China, India, Brazil and South Africa as well as Russia itself &#8211; met on Monday and announced that it rejected the use of sanctions and &#8220;hostile language&#8221; in the Ukraine crisis.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 25, 2014)

TakeAStepBack said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



Hence...."Time will tell"


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Mar 25, 2014)

You sir, are retarded.


----------



## dr.d (Mar 25, 2014)

FlemishMaster said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...



Its downright silly to consider Russia's exclusion from the G-8 as purely "symbolic"....Putin clearly wants to be taken seriously as a global power house and had planned to hold the G-8 (now G-7) summit on his turf in Sochi...now he's screwed...and has a knot in his dick as he tries to screw with the rest of Ukraine...


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 25, 2014)

TakeAStepBack said:


> You sir, are retarded.



I know you are...But what am I?


----------



## dr.d (Mar 25, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> I heard the same reports, about the G7 canceling the meeting in Russia, and proceeding now with a G7 meeting in June, in Brussels, instead.
> 
> My problem is, I don't know what this means, in punitive terms, to Putin... to Russia... etc.
> 
> Does anybody have the 50-words-or-less macro-level (5000-foot-view) summary for that (what does this mean for Russia, economically, etc.)?



Um...exclusion from the G-8 is certainly damaging to Putin's dreams of Euro/Asian hegemony and cancelation of his hosting the Summit in Sochi is a kick in his pants and a kink in his world domination plans...I am happy to see sanctions and  consequences for that egoTESTICLE DICKtator escalate as The U.S. and European Allies come Together in a UNITED front.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Sallow (Mar 25, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It's really funny to think any of those alliance countries will risk the ire of the US and Europe, with the possible exception of China.

And China doesn't really like Russia.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 25, 2014)

westwall said:


> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> > PARTY! PARTY! YES.
> ...


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 25, 2014)

dr.d said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > I heard the same reports, about the G7 canceling the meeting in Russia, and proceeding now with a G7 meeting in June, in Brussels, instead.
> ...




Bullshit.

Russia has retained her naval base in Crimea and kept it out of the EU and NATO's hands.
That's gold. Pure freaking gold.

Crimea also has a huge deposit of oil that US Exxon Mobile and UK Dutch Shell were negotiating with Ukraine on but now Crimea is making a deal with Russia on the oil.

Whoopsies.

AND everyone is calling this deal with China as the "Holy Grail" of all energy deals. Well those that are sane in the business world.

If anyone thinks our moronic leaders are punishing Russia, then you are as foolish as them. The lines are being drawn hardcore. 

*  Russian Oil Seen Heading East Not West in Crimea Spat
By Rakteem Katakey Mar 25, 2014 12:50 AM CT


The Crimean crisis is poised to reshape the politics of oil by accelerating Russias drive to send more barrels to China, leaving Europe with pricier imports and boosting U.S. dependence on fuel from the Middle East.

China already has agreed to buy more than $350 billion of Russian crude in coming years from the government of President Vladimir Putin.

 The ties are likely to deepen as the U.S. and Europe levy sanctions against Russia as punishment for the invasion of Ukraine.

Such shifts will be hard to overcome. Europe, which gets about 30 percent of its natural gas from Russia, has few viable immediate alternatives. The U.S., even after the shale boom, must import 40 percent of its crude oil, 10.6 million barrels a day that leaves the country vulnerable to global markets.  *

Russian Oil Seen Heading East Not West in Crimea Spat - Bloomberg


----------



## westwall (Mar 25, 2014)

Sallow said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > kidrocks said:
> ...








Laugh all you want, but them's the facts, and you've got nothing either.


----------



## Camp (Mar 25, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> dr.d said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Get a grip. Read your link about the China deal. It was signed last year. It isn't the Holy Grail. You are falling for propaganda. The deal is spread out over 25 years. No new deals have been made recently. The big news will come in May when a NEW deal is cut.

Russia's Naval basis was never in danger or being lost. It's never been considered worth fighting over. Look at a map. The Black Sea is like one of out Great Lakes. It is contained and must go through a qauntlet of river to get out to the open sea. Russia has to pass through Turkey. Turkey is part of NATO. We currently have a ship the USS Taylor in our port at Samsun, not far from Crimea. We also have the USS  Truxton operating with allied vessels a few hundred yards off the coast of Crimea. International coastal waters are not being recognized because Crimea is not recognized as an independent nation or part of Russia. Did someone say something about a slap in the face?

Russia is crying the blues and threatening to sue France because France has put a pair of helicopter carriers on the sanction table. Whats up with Russia? They can no longer build their own ships? They kind of lost that when they lost Poland.


----------



## Politico (Mar 25, 2014)

How's that whole fantasy bitch slap thing going?


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 25, 2014)

Camp said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > dr.d said:
> ...



It's a brand new deal with China and they just locked up a new one with India.

As far as where all your ships are, who cares?

I really don't want to pay thru the nose financially just to back the EU. Russia crying the blues? Give me a break. They're sitting pretty while my gas prices are going to rise. 

Crimea and Russia don't care if you recognize them or not. Crimea is getting a sweet deal out of Russia. And Russia is going to get Crimea's oil instead of the US /UK /and Holland.

Oh and by the way, the west had no problem recognizing Kosovo did they? The hypocrisy is palpable over Crimea.

*First Russia Locks Up China With "Holy Grail" Gas Deal, Now Rosneft Prepares Mega-Deal With India
5 hours agoBusiness & Finance : Zero Hedge

Last week we reported that while the West was busy alienating Russia in every diplomatic way possible, without of course exposing its crushing overreliance on Russian energy exports to keep European industries alive, Russia was just as busy cementing its ties with China, in this case courtesy of Europe's most important company, Gazprom, which is preparing to announce the completion of a "holy grail" natural gas supply deal to Beijing.*

First Russia Locks Up China With Holy Grail Gas Deal, Now Rosneft Prepares Mega-Deal With India | Regator - Curated Blog Search and Discovery

Then there is China's mega investment in Russia. This was a few months back but its still a big deal. You know China? The second largest economy in the world?

*China locks in energy deals with Russia
Business & Finance : Business Report (5 months ago)

Russian energy companies signed a slew of deals with China yesterday, seeking to lock in sales to fund costly production and pipeline projects that will direct exports away from Europe to Asia. ||| Beijing - Russian energy companies.*


----------



## ekrem (Mar 25, 2014)

Politico said:


> H0w's that whole fantasy bitch slap thing going?



The black knight always triumphs

[youtube]dhRUe-gz690[/youtube]


----------



## ekrem (Mar 25, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> So, when does NATO begin to forward-deploy major assets and inventories and formations into Poland?



It's more likely that Putin will march into Poland and rescue the prisoners the Nobel-Peace prize holder is keeping in the CIA jails without a court-decision.

Won't happen.


----------

